# new pattern



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

this is the infamous spaced star with flare from RB mag,needs some more packing but thought i'd post it in the raw to show some of the crossovers.gonna try something different with the trims at a later date as i know this will take several coats of CP to lock in the colors.this is on the split grip of 20-50 St.Croix heaver,total length will be 9.5",


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks Nice.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Sweet looking.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't envy the CP you are about to do... looks nice.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thekingfeeder said:


> I don't envy the CP you are about to do... looks nice.


thanx to everybody for the responses,second coat of cp and little more tightening being done now ,i'm gonna need a new eye doctor after this one!!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

:d


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

that looks sweet


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

*another look*

promised i would do something different,so i did,i really like how the spider pattern works on the butt wrap and ties into the whole rod,just to show that you can do 2 patterns on the same rod if done tastefully,i do wish i had not done the star pattern so large-even on such a big diameter rod it seems to get lost


----------



## tylerhaase (May 16, 2011)

looks freaking sexy spike


----------

